# Mothers Day snowstorm



## ski_resort_observer (May 6, 2010)

So we have the Valentines Day Storm, the St Patty, and Easter weekend stoms of 2007, looks like we are going to add a Mothers Day storm of 2010. Luckily I have been too busy to plant flowers as they are predicting below freezing temps even in the mountain valleys this weekend.  Should be interesting up in the high country. AndyZee has been hitting it, anyone else? I'm hoping for some interesting photo opps with the snow and lots of green in the valleys.


----------



## severine (May 6, 2010)

We had a Mother's Day weekend snowstorm at A-basin 2 years ago. 10" of freshies on the day before. It was awesome.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 7, 2010)

praying for good weather on Saturday, my 7yr old's communion and we're having a party back at the house, hoping for it outside with cold bins of beer, bloody marys, mimosa's, good tunes and good friends....hate to be all inside.....argh!


----------



## andrec10 (May 7, 2010)

did you rent a tent? If you did=no rain, not=rain...Murphys Law


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 10, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> praying for good weather on Saturday, my 7yr old's communion and we're having a party back at the house, hoping for it outside with cold bins of beer, bloody marys, mimosa's, good tunes and good friends....hate to be all inside.....argh!



How'd it go??


----------



## billski (May 11, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> How'd it go??



Here's what happened at Stowe:







and I was doing @#$%#& yard work!


----------



## gpetrics (May 12, 2010)

just put up the mother load of Mother's Day Snowstorm (and day after) pictures on FIS: click here to check them out


----------



## deadheadskier (May 12, 2010)

damn


----------

